# Boy Funk- Editorial Spread



## DanOstergren (May 9, 2014)

These images mark a huge moment in my career, as this is my first editorial  spread to be published in a fashion magazine. I've been published in magazines before  this, but my dream since I first picked up a camera has been to be published in a fashion magazine, and now I can check that one off my list  of goals! It was published in a 6 page spread (there are others from the spread not pictured here) Next dream: cover of Vogue Italia!
The model is a very flamboyant rap artist in Portland Oregon. 

I'm aware of the blown highlights and clipped shadows; in hindsight I could have used a reflector. D:
1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## EOV (May 9, 2014)

Congratulations. Can't wait until you get to post the cover shot.


----------



## mmaria (May 9, 2014)

well done! glad you're doing good!


----------



## BrickHouse (May 9, 2014)

Congrats Dan!


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2014)

Awesome work Dan!


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## ruggedshutter (May 9, 2014)

Great job


----------



## Msteelio91 (May 9, 2014)

Nice work, keep pursuing that dream!


----------



## DarkShadow (May 9, 2014)

Congrats Dan! I have to say you meet some interesting characters and IMO make's your photos unique. Great Job, You deserve it.


----------



## pjaye (May 9, 2014)

Congrats Dan! What an awesome achievement. I love the images.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for all of the comments! Critique is welcome as well. 

Also, why were these moved? I wasn't paid to take these shots, so they don't qualify as professional, and even if they were they are still shots of a person. I see people post client shoots all the time in the People Photography forum that don't get moved even though they qualify as professional, so why do mine not belong there?


----------



## Scatterbrained (May 9, 2014)

Well, it is in a magazine.  

Congrats.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 9, 2014)

Scatterbrained said:


> Well, it is in a magazine.
> 
> Congrats.


You have a point, lol.


----------



## tirediron (May 9, 2014)

Moved back to 'People' per OP request.


----------



## runnah (May 9, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Moved back to 'People' per OP request.



Well you know how those "published" photographers are.


----------



## Warhorse (May 9, 2014)

Wow!

Good work.


----------



## slackercruster (May 9, 2014)

Great for you!


----------



## DanOstergren (May 9, 2014)

runnah said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Moved back to 'People' per OP request.
> ...


What can I say? I'm high maintenance.


----------



## terri (May 10, 2014)

Oh, you're so totally high maintenance!   :hug::    

Congrats on the spread.   Beautiful work - great model!!   Hope you enjoyed the shoot!


----------



## DanOstergren (May 11, 2014)

terri said:


> Oh, you're so totally high maintenance!   :hug::
> 
> Congrats on the spread.   Beautiful work - great model!!   Hope you enjoyed the shoot!


The shoot was great! I love working in teams like I did for this shoot.


----------



## sashbar (May 11, 2014)

Congrats! Well done.
The first one is the best by far imho. Who's idea was that hat shadow? Once you notice it , it becomes somewhat distracting. Funny but distractive.


----------



## DanOstergren (May 11, 2014)

sashbar said:


> Congrats! Well done.
> The first one is the best by far imho. Who's idea was that hat shadow? Once you notice it , it becomes somewhat distracting. Funny but distractive.


I liked the pattern it made on the hat as well as the wall. Distracting or not, I think it benefits the shot.


----------



## sashbar (May 11, 2014)

DanOstergren said:


> sashbar said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats! Well done.
> ...



i mean the shadow on the wall - it looks like an ushanka hat, I thought it was photoshopped for some reason.


----------



## e.rose (May 11, 2014)

Congrats!

And these are awesome. :sillysmi:


----------



## DanOstergren (May 12, 2014)

e.rose said:


> Congrats!
> 
> And these are awesome. :sillysmi:


Thank you!


----------

